# How hot should my heat press be to press vinyl onto cotton?



## shawnar80 (Jul 23, 2008)

How hot should I be setting my heat press to to press vinyl onto cotton or 50/50 shirts?


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

What type of film are you using??


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Follow the directions on the vinyl you are using as they are all different.


----------



## shawnar80 (Jul 23, 2008)

Easyweed vinyl


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

On your instructions given by your supplier of heat press vinyl. If you didn't get any let us know what type of heat vinyl is this and where did you buy it from that most of us use different types of vinyl .


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

*Double check the link below, but this should be it.*

*Applicaton*:

All designs must be cut in reverse 
Preheat garment in heat press at 302F degrees for 4 seconds 
Position EasyWeed Cad Cut Material application on garment 
Heat apply at 302F degrees for 10-15 seconds, medium pressure 
Peel hot (Cold peel may be required.)


EasyWeed (Premium) Heat Transfer Material - 15" x 5yds w/ sticky backing - EW15P05


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep those are it.


----------

